# plowing a wal-mart?



## parboy (Nov 10, 2003)

Thinking about bidding on a new walmart superstore going into town. Just wondering if any of you guys (or gals) have delt with them. How do they pay good/bad? fast/slow? any input would be great.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

The Wal Mart in town is pretty aggressive. We were eeked out this year by an excavator who threw an OLDER Allis loader w/ a box to match - Low overhead (He also does a Mall just around the corner so he is already in the neighborhood with equipment and labor). 

If you own all of your own heavy equipment bid tight, if not don't bid it just to get it, bid appropriately and see. Good Luck!


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

North Country, Where are you out of?:waving:


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

we plow the wal-mart super center here in northern minnesota and they pay great. they want it done if 1" of snow falls. we told them that salt is the best way to get the lot down to the tar. we run 1 loader with a pusher and one back hoe with pusher, and three or four trucks and a bobcat for sidewalks and so on.


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

GGwash21 what is the contract price per year and do they require you to leave equpment on site?


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

i dont do the money part of the deal my father in-law does that and we leave the equipment in back out of the way so we can leave them hooked up for the block and oil heaters


----------

